# Visla x GSD? Have I heard everything?



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

On Sunday I took Medo to training, and my husband took Elsa out for a nice long hike. He encountered a guy with a Visla who encouraged his dog to "go say hi to the GSD...you like GSD's, right girl???" (wink wink)

My husband discourages the guy from allowing his dog to come up to them, and the guy then shares the reason his dog likes those Shepherds so much is because................

HE JUST BRED HER TO ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :crazy:


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

say no more say no more

What else can you say, wink wink.

(Hmm am I dating myself)


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

What an odd mix. :crazy:


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> say no more say no more
> 
> What else can you say, wink wink.
> 
> (Hmm am I dating myself)


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

That's just bizarre. Maybe he wanted a guard dog that he could take hunting? Weird.


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Castlemaid said:


> That's just bizarre. Maybe he wanted a guard dog that he could take hunting? Weird.


I dunno... I met a guy at the dog park when Abbie was small. He had just bred his Rhodesian Ridgeback to a Doberman. Why? Because he liked how athletic the Doberman was. 

Some people are just different. I don't question it anymore...


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Castlemaid said:


> That's just bizarre. Maybe he wanted a guard dog that he could take hunting? Weird.


I doubt he even put that much thought into it, lol.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Trust me...the worst mix I have heard of was an ad for mixed pups ( English Bulldog and Poodle). It almost made me gag...

hahaha


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

Nudge, nudge.

I was with a bunch of HS kids earlier this year, they all had memorized and were quoting lines from The Holy Grail just like we did in college. Some things transcend generations.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

billsharp said:


> Nudge, nudge.
> 
> I was with a bunch of HS kids earlier this year, they all had memorized and were quoting lines from The Holy Grail just like we did in college. Some things transcend generations.


Kind of like Pink Floyd (who was around when this grandmother was in junior high school!)


----------

